# 混水摸魚



## viajero_canjeado

大家早，

不曉得大陸會怎麼用，可是在台灣摸魚是指浪費時間的意思，做些有的沒有的。『混水摸魚』這個成語我都以為裡面的『摸』是接近英文的"grasp, grope"的意思：所以能想像畫面了，在混濁的水理試著抓魚，就是很無用的行為，人家不會抓到魚。可是最近發現以前的意思是比較像catch someone (or an enemy) with their pants down，就是趁他們在處理內憂外患的時候而進行攻擊，搶掠什麼的。那麼一般來講，使用成語時，說話者會怎麼看待裡面的『摸』呢? 是偏向於英語的 catch, touch, grasp, 還是其他的詞?

謝謝!


----------



## nicolasdong

似乎一般不用它表示浪费时间的意思。   一般指的是趁乱（混水）捞好处（摸鱼）     
三十六计就是这样写的——
混水摸鱼：乘其阴乱，利其弱而无主。随，以向晦入宴息。   也就是乘敌军混乱无主的时候借机行事，从中获利。


----------



## MèngDié

浑水摸鱼，这里摸鱼的意思，我觉得和捉鱼，抓鱼差不多，又带有一点搜索的意思，所以英文应该是grope for, grasp, catch 吧，不会是touch...

更能消几番风雨？匆匆春又归去。惜春长怕花开早，何况落红无数。 这也是«摸鱼儿»


----------



## Ghabi

viajero_canjeado said:


> .......所以能想像畫面了，在混濁的水理試著抓魚，就是很無用的行為，人家不會抓到魚......


你說的似乎更像「緣木求魚」。廣州話猶說「摸蜆」，當然不是用手抓，是用鏟子掘的。


----------



## lammn

nicolasdong said:


> 似乎一般不用它表示浪费时间的意思。 一般指的是趁乱（混水）捞好处（摸鱼）


我的理解也是這樣。




viajero_canjeado said:


> 那麼一般來講，使用成語時，說話者會怎麼看待裡面的『摸』呢? 是偏向於英語的 catch, touch, grasp, 還是其他的詞?



根據這本字典，「混水摸魚」的英譯為fish in troubled waters。
注意這裏的fish本身就是動詞，就是「捉魚」的意思。


----------



## 南島君

題外話：臺灣人說「摸魚」確實是有表達偷懶、閒混打發時間的意思。


----------



## SuperXW

那么台湾人究竟会不会用“浑（混）水摸鱼”这个成语？如果用的话，是否与大陆意思不一致？
楼主说的“打发时间”和“catch someone (or an enemy) with their pants down”，都与大陆现代用法不同。
需要指出的一点是：catch someone (or an enemy) with their pants down，听起来有点接近“乘胜追击/趁火打劫”，和古书“三十六计”中“浑水摸鱼”的意思接近，但现今用法又有所转移。
现在用法重点在“自己获利”，往往无关“抓住敌人”。
例句：既然检查得不严，他就浑水摸鱼，混在人群中领了一包赠品。


----------



## 南島君

Hi SuperXW, 我想我們對這成語的理解應該是一致的。lammn 的解釋正解，所以我也只好來說題外話了。
To my understanding, catch someone with their pants down means something like catch someone unprepared / unaware / off-guard, 與混水摸魚表達“乘混亂的時局（從某人或某對象）牟利”的焦點不一樣，但某種語境下可以適用，正如您第四段所說。


----------



## Skatinginbc

南島君 said:


> 臺灣人說「摸魚」確實是有表達偷懶、閒混打發時間的意思。


我在臺灣曾聽過有人用『混水摸魚』來表達「趁著老闆忙時偷懶閒混」的意思.


----------



## TigerDaily

SuperXW said:


> 那么台湾人究竟会不会用“浑（混）水摸鱼”这个成语？如果用的话，是否与大陆意思不一致？
> 楼主说的“打发时间”和“catch someone (or an enemy) with their pants down”，都与大陆现代用法不同。
> 需要指出的一点是：catch someone (or an enemy) with their pants down，听起来有点接近“乘胜追击/趁火打劫”，和古书“三十六计”中“浑水摸鱼”的意思接近，但现今用法又有所转移。
> 现在用法重点在“自己获利”，往往无关“抓住敌人”。
> 例句：既然检查得不严，他就浑水摸鱼，混在人群中领了一包赠品。



我觉得catch someone (or an enemy) with their pants down=catch sb. unawares/off guard/on the hop/napping/unprepared.理解为“出其不意/攻其不备”比较当，"乘胜追击"感觉有些不妥，因为这个短语里不带有“胜”的前提。
“混水摸鱼” 意思接近“趁火打劫”、“乘虚而入”。

应注意的是：
catch someone (or an enemy) with their pants down这个短语中catch的宾语 和 pants down的主语是*一致*的。即：趁某人出乱子（pants down）时对这个人落井下石。
eg: Some council members were using tax money as their own. But the press caught them with their pants down.
而“浑水摸鱼”这个成语中“摸”的宾语  和产生“浑”的状态的主语是*不一致*的。
eg：考试的时候要专心一点，别老是想着浑水摸鱼。这里“浑水”表示考场上由于收发卷子、广播等可能造成的混乱状态，即“考场”出了乱子；而“摸鱼”表示作弊，“鱼”在这里显然就指抄袭的成果（宾语）了。
或像SuperXW举的例子：既然检查得不严，他就浑水摸鱼，混在人群中领了一包赠品。“浑水”表示检查的过程，即“检查”（主语）出了乱子；“摸”的却不是“检查”，而是“赠品”（宾语）。

由此可以看到，catch sb. with his pants down与“混水摸鱼”的含义并不相同。
BTW,“混水摸鱼”的“摸”可以用grasp, catch,不能用touch. 其实我觉得用“pick up/walk away”好像更形象一些


----------



## brofeelgood

Caught with one's pants down 也可以指陷入一个尴尬,狼狈或意想不到的处境.

Many investors were caught with their pants down when the stock market crashed.


----------



## Skatinginbc

viajero_canjeado said:


> 說話者會怎麼看待裡面的『摸』呢? 是偏向於英語的 catch, touch, grasp, 還是其他的詞?


混水摸魚 = (literally) to "_grabble_" for fish in a muddy water.  "Grabble", an  archaic word meaning "to feel or search with the hands  or to grope about", corresponds to the Chinese verb 摸.  This  fishing technique is known in American English as "_grabbling_" or  "_noodling_".  Watch some video clips of noodling and you shall see it  is always done in a muddy water.     

摸魚 = 撈魚 "to grabble or scoop for fish" with the connotation of 偷魚 (cf. 偷雞摸狗, 摸 has the meaning of 偷取; 趁機撈一把, 撈 has the meaning of 用不正当的手段获取), that is, 投機取巧 "seize opportunity to gain advantage by underhanded means".

混水摸魚怎麼會抓到魚呢? 其實就是利用魚在混水中看不清楚的弱點, 把你東摸西摸的手當成了餌. 在它吞咬你的手臂時揪出水面, 抓到的都是數十磅甚至近百磅的大魚. 混水中看不清楚是這個成語的重點. 敌军混乱无主, 考场出乱子監考不严, 都是"混水看不清"的例子. 這跟趁火打劫, 顺手牵羊, 乘虚而入等成語的重點不大一樣.  脫褲子幹那碼事時沒注意, 也是"混水看不清"的例子.  所以 catch someone with their pants down 的確和"混水摸鱼"的意思接近 (Compare: 以手為餌 vs. 以美女為餌; 混水看不清 vs. 脫褲沒注意; 抓魚 vs. 抓人).


----------



## rufeng_li

内地是乘机捞取利益的意思


----------

